# Stirling MK111 BK799 149 Squadron



## 904safc (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi i am the same person as 904 safc!
My uncle Sgt Ernest Graham Hird was a rear gunner until his life was cut short on the return mission from Krefeld June 1943.
Today folk across the Netherlands will place candles at the gravesides of the fallen, those who  gave their lives to help secure freedom for the peoples of Europe from tyranny.
I feel honoured that after so long these people still remember the sacrifices made by so many including that of my uncle who is buried at Makkum cemetery.


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome back mate I have merged both accounts, you just need to create profile pic again


----------

